# Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 speaker problem.



## inyelp

Hello,
My Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 is having a problem, sound is not working from the speaker, and when you connect earphones, you can hear sound but very weak.
I've already replaced 3 of the speaker modules so I believe this is not the problem.
Can it be an IC that is causing this and needs to be replaced?
If so, do you know what might cause this problem?
Thanks


----------



## Khaoz123

that usually happens when the earbids go out.


----------



## inyelp

Khaoz123 said:


> that usually happens when the earbids go out.


what's "earbids"?


----------



## Khaoz123

Sorry about the typo, I meant to say earbuds.


----------



## Khaoz123

That's why the sound is faint with earbuds, to fix the speaker on your phone go to the store where you got your phone and tell them the speakers went out, the salesperson should help you out from there.


----------



## Khaoz123

The speakers could have been damaged from dropping the phone, water damage, etc.


----------



## inyelp

Khaoz123 said:


> The speakers could have been damaged from dropping the phone, water damage, etc.


It's not the speaker, because I said I replaced the speaker module 3 times, and the problem remains, which is, the sound comes out only from the 3.5 jack and very weak, and from the loudspeaker there is no sound at all.
the speaker and the 3.5 jack comes as 1 module in the S5830, so I guess it's not the problem. I think I've found the problem.
I've looked in the GT-S5830 Service manual , and found that there is a Power Managment IC (PMIC) that controls some stuff, including the speaker and the 3.5 jack sound output and amplification, it's a BGA component, and also some tiny inductors and capacitors might be faulty, so I guess it's not worth trying to repair this phone :ermm:


----------



## Khaoz123

Your phone store should replace the broken parts or get u a new phone for free.


----------



## inyelp

Khaoz123 said:


> Your phone store should replace the broken parts or get u a new phone for free.


Thanks, but this phone is way too old and after what I did to it I don't think anyone would have replaced it for me even if it wasn't old :grin:


----------

